# Open-iSCSI[SOLVED]

## winston_nolan

helo, 

i have exported a iscsi volume on a windows 2000 server box - i use starport target

this exports fine and i can mount that volume on another windows 2000 server box using microsoft iscsci initiator - i can fdisk the disk and everything is happy

i want to be able to do the same on linux now - 

so i disconect the windows pc and stop the microsoft initiator service.

on linux i emerged the latest kernel

```
Linux winston 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 #2 SMP PREEMPT Tue Jan 17 16:06:40 SAST 2006 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2400+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
```

i added the options

```
CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_ISCSI_TCP=m

```

i downloaded the latest verion of Open-iSCSI from their website:

http://www.open-iscsi.org/bits/open-iscsi-0.5-454.tar.gz

i followed the open-iscsi-0.5-454/README *started it with the following command ./iscsid -d8 -f &

i see this in my logs

The modules was loaded fine:

```
Module                  Size  Used by

iscsi_tcp              40132  0

scsi_transport_iscsi    20800  2 iscsi_tcp
```

iscsid: IPC socket is listening...

iscsid: in ctldev_open

iscsid: created NETLINK_ISCSI socket...

iscsid: InitiatorName=iqn.2002-07.com.pyxtechnologies:sn.8d862e15282

iscsid: no InitiatorAlias found in /etc/initiatorname.iscsi

iscsid: InitiatorName=iqn.2002-07.com.pyxtechnologies:sn.8d862e15282

iscsid: InitiatorAlias=winston

iscsid: version 0.3 variant (22-Apr-2005)

iscsid: in ktrans_list

iscsid: synced 1 transport(s)

now from here i want to mount that volume (that im exporting on the windows box with starport) and fdisk it and get going, but im not sure what to use for that?

what command?

i also emerged 

```
*  sys-block/iscsi-initiator-core-tools
```

i set it up and started it - 

i get this error

```
/etc/init.d/iscsi-initiator start 0

iSCSI Core Stack[1] - Loading PyX iSCSI Initiator:      [FAILED]: 1

grep: /proc/iscsi_initiator/initiator_nodename: No such file or directory

iSCSI Core Stack[1] - Starting PyX iSCSI Authentication:        [OK]

iSCSI Core Stack[1] - Processing /etc/sysconfig/initiator

```

but i dont want to emerge extra progs when open-iscsci can do it allready - 

so if anyone is working with this, im prepared to supply pdf documentation or howto  :Smile: 

your help is much appreciated!

winston

##############

you have to use the login option with open-iscsi to be able to mount the device, it will then register and in dmesg you will see the new device! just login first

##############

----------

## robbyt

i'm about to start working on an iscsi setup too- so any advice or help people have would rad!

----------

## someguy

iscsi is a pita 

plus theres no real point in deploying it unless your doing it in a billion terra cluster using a netdirector 

lol

----------

